# Looking for some help & info please



## Jacxx15 (Nov 1, 2021)

I am currently a Practice Manager of a Dental practice in Scotland UK. I am also a qualified Dental Nurse and I have BA HONS Degree in Business Management. I am considering moving to Benidorm (or close to) for a year or maybe more, depending on how it turns out. I am wondering if it will be possible for me to continue in my Dental profession over there and what the best way to proceed with this would be. Any help on this is appreciated.

I also have a 12 year old Daughter and would like to know options for her schooling too??

Thank you in advance for any info xx


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Jacxx15 said:


> I am currently a Practice Manager of a Dental practice in Scotland UK. I am also a qualified Dental Nurse and I have BA HONS Degree in Business Management. I am considering moving to Benidorm (or close to) for a year or maybe more, depending on how it turns out. I am wondering if it will be possible for me to continue in my Dental profession over there and what the best way to proceed with this would be. Any help on this is appreciated.
> 
> I also have a 12 year old Daughter and would like to know options for her schooling too??
> 
> Thank you in advance for any info xx


First question from us here will be the following.

What passport do you hold?

UK
EU country
Other.

Then we can start to advise.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Second question.. language level, qualifications recognised here


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I imagine there might be openings in a British practice if there are some in Benidorm but I doubt there are a huge number as most Spanish practices will be able to deal with English. Secondly pay will be very low compared with UK and whilst rents are cheaper here salaries are barely enough to live on unless you had full time work. Of course the main obstacle would be getting a Visa as you need a sponsor and that means finding a job before leaving UK and then waiting for Visa which takes a while and is costly- so I can't see a potential employer going through all that for essentially a job that a Spanish nurse could start doing immediately. All in all its probably a bit of a challenge. Finally your daughter would need to attend a private international school as she is too old be able to pick up Spanish effectively enough to participate in a state school at 12. Doesnt mean she couldn't go but you wouldn't really be giving her much of a school education if she just had to sit at the back of a class entertaining herself.


----------



## Jacxx15 (Nov 1, 2021)

Barriej said:


> First question from us here will be the following.
> 
> What passport do you hold?
> 
> ...


Yeah UK passport


----------



## Jacxx15 (Nov 1, 2021)

kaipa said:


> I imagine there might be openings in a British practice if there are some in Benidorm but I doubt there are a huge number as most Spanish practices will be able to deal with English. Secondly pay will be very low compared with UK and whilst rents are cheaper here salaries are barely enough to live on unless you had full time work. Of course the main obstacle would be getting a Visa as you need a sponsor and that means finding a job before leaving UK and then waiting for Visa which takes a while and is costly- so I can't see a potential employer going through all that for essentially a job that a Spanish nurse could start doing immediately. All in all its probably a bit of a challenge. Finally your daughter would need to attend a private international school as she is too old be able to pick up Spanish effectively enough to participate in a state school at 12. Doesnt mean she couldn't go but you wouldn't really be giving her much of a school education if she just had to sit at the back of a class entertaining herself.


I did think this too. I have looked at the International schools, as my Dad would help with the fees etc. I do want her to get involved in the Spanish side of things as much as possible, but I agree she's probably a bit old now to be thrown in to a purely Spanish school. Thanks


----------



## Jacxx15 (Nov 1, 2021)

Megsmum said:


> Second question.. language level, qualifications recognised here


We are both learning Spanish at the moment, but still pretty basic for now. I am not sure about the qualifications will have to look into that


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jacxx15 said:


> Yeah UK passport


You need to start here 





Visas (FAQ)







www.exteriores.gob.es


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Jacxx15 said:


> We are both learning Spanish at the moment, but still pretty basic for now. I am not sure about the qualifications will have to look into that


You need to check out the visa link in above post. Language I feel will be your biggest obstacle.. you'll need to have not just knowledge of Spanish day to day but presumably like nursing you'll have to have good knowledge of medical terms etc. The link above will tell you if your eligible to work here as a dentist.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

As a UK passport holder you will need a work visa before coming to Spain. In order to get one you need to find a job with a company that will sponsor and apply for the visa for you. They have to demonstrate that no EU citizen is available and able to do the job that you're being offered. As you might imagine, these visas are rarely granted - basically only to very specialized workers. I suspect that the job you're looking for wouldn't qualify. Sorry to give you such bad news, but this is the reality post Brexit.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Dental nurse is not a regulated profession in Spain so no need to get qualifications recognised or homologated.






Regulated Profession Database







ec.europa.eu


----------

